# The BEST flea/tick control



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

So I used K9 advantix II and it worked to a certain point but she pretty much always still had some fleas. I treated my house as well and still fleas. I live in the Midwest and the past few years we've had very bad sand fleas. I also have an indoor cat who will need preventative aspell. I'm not sure what to use I'd like something that is very effective yet may have a lower price point? So please only post suggestions if you have used the product for a while and had great results. Also I'll be treating my yard this summer.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

We use Sentinel Spectrum for Dogs 49-99 lbs for our 3 dogs;
it covers fleas and heartworm all in one chewable tablet.

You can buy flea/heartworm meds on this site without a prescription;
it ships from Australia and takes a few weeks but is WELL worth it.
I took my package to the vet and he said it is the SAME EXACT thing 
that you can get here in the United States. 
It helps being friends with your vet because you can find stuff like this out.

Petsofoz.com


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I use Trifexis, it's $20 per pill and Keira takes it every 30 days. It sterilizes the fleas as well as killing them, so they can't breed before they die. One week on it, and I didn't see a single flea that wasn't dead or dying (and I probably saw 3) all summer. It also covers intestinal worms and heart worms. 

On a greener note, I have heard that tea tree oil helps too.

ETA-- it does require a vet prescription though, because your dog must be heart worm neg to take it.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I use revolution for flea's and heartworm. I really like it and it works well for my boys skin problems.

https://www.revolution4dogs.com/default.aspx


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i use trifexis as well. vet prescribed and 6 month supply $119. 

although he doesnt like to chew the tablet. lol


----------



## Jared (Mar 7, 2012)

I use Trifexis as well, but was recently told it has had issues with dogs, I don't recall what they were, and I had already bought a 6 month supply of something else I just took my puppy off of it. Just a heads up, could be nothing. I will actually search now that it is back on my mind!


----------



## Jared (Mar 7, 2012)

Anyone else's boxer have reaction to trifexis? - Boxer Board

Trifexis invesitgated in my Lab's illness and death

Just a quick search, and I did not read through it all. Food for thought...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't like using any pesticides on my dogs , would you use the product on your self? doesn't seem safe to me but to each there own. The garlic works great for our dogs fleas , I also am lucky we have never even seen a tick up here so not sure if there is anything natural to help with those or not.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> I don't like using any pesticides on my dogs , would you use the product on your self? doesn't seem safe to me but to each there own. The garlic works great for our dogs fleas , I also am lucky we have never even seen a tick up here so not sure if there is anything natural to help with those or not.


I have been looking for something natural for ticks as well! His new Heartworm/Flee combo, I don't want to put the advantix flea/tick since he is already covered. AND I don't him to wear a stupid stinky tick collar, lol. Lyme disease ticks can not be seen easily with the naked eye, so that's something to keep in mind too. I basically have forgone the tick meds since he is vaccinated for lyme disease and just check him close after we go outside. The sad thing is ticks only die when its a straight 20 days below freezing. It never got below freezing for 20 days this year, friends are already seeing ticks on their pups and kids.  Not good for this summer I fear!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ames said:


> I have been looking for something natural for ticks as well! His new Heartworm/Flee combo, I don't want to put the advantix flea/tick since he is already covered. AND I don't him to wear a stupid stinky tick collar, lol. Lyme disease ticks can not be seen easily with the naked eye, so that's something to keep in mind too. I basically have forgone the tick meds since he is vaccinated for lyme disease and just check him close after we go outside. The sad thing is ticks only die when its a straight 20 days below freezing. It never got below freezing for 20 days this year, friends are already seeing ticks on their pups and kids.  Not good for this summer I fear!


Good to know , I thought they were fairly big like fleas and you could see them. My vet gets us to vaccinate for lymes as well even though I never seen them he is convinced we have them lol, so I listen to him. but preventative we have never used for ticks nor has anyone I know here. If you find something natural though let me know Im all for that. We had such bad luck with advantix it just didnt work for us they always had fleas when we used that stuff, and my cat got really ill when we used a pesticide treatment similar to advantix on him . after our vet told us how they manufacture them and how there is no standards the companys have to perform too and no regulations on them it just doesnt sound safe to me.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Good to know , I thought they were fairly big like fleas and you could see them. My vet gets us to vaccinate for lymes as well even though I never seen them he is convinced we have them lol, so I listen to him. but preventative we have never used for ticks nor has anyone I know here. If you find something natural though let me know Im all for that. We had such bad luck with advantix it just didnt work for us they always had fleas when we used that stuff, and my cat got really ill when we used a pesticide treatment similar to advantix on him . after our vet told us how they manufacture them and how there is no standards the companys have to perform too and no regulations on them it just doesnt sound safe to me.


I hear you, makes me very nervous putting chemicals on, but then I realize the alternative is far worse. THEN i start thinking its probably the people who sell them working with the vets for a cut of the profit and might not be as big a danger we are lead to believe...


----------



## xdesign305 (Oct 27, 2011)

I use something called Advantage Multi. 

100% effective in the prevention of heartworm
Kills adult fleas, treats flea infestations
Treats and controls common intestinal parasites: roundworms, hookworms, and whipworms


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't like using a lot of stuff on my crew either. I give monthly heartworm preventative but as far as fleas and ticks go, I use frontline on an "as needed" basis.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I use Trifexis and have never had an issue. I dislike the spot ons and found them to be less and less effective.


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

Just looked this thread up because I was wondering the same thing. I use K9 Advantix II as well and really can't complain about it's efficiency. However, I really am not a fan of applying it to her coat because she HATES the feeling and tries to rub her back on the walls to get it off.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I've been using raw organic Apple Cider Vinegar as a dietary supplement. Then been using a neem oil spray which is 1 part 100% neem oil to 10 part water with a little Dawn dish liquid and tee tree oil in it. Works good for my dogs. I stopped giving the pesticides as they didn't work half the time anyways. The Natural or homemade stuff works just as good.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

I use trifexis. 
Garlic is poison to dogs. We just had a patient come in to to clinic, flea invested but the owner swore up and down that the garlic worked. Obviously not... The dog was super sick also. Fleas are bad this yr here in the NW


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Nizmo said:


> I use trifexis.
> Garlic is poison to dogs. We just had a patient come in to to clinic, flea invested but the owner swore up and down that the garlic worked. Obviously not... The dog was super sick also. Fleas are bad this yr here in the NW


Hi Trevor! Odin looks awesome in his new collar, thanks again!

I also use Trifexis. U can buy a 6 month supply or single dose. My vet has a service where I can buy the single dose for $20 a month and they mail it to my house each month


----------



## Buddy16 (Aug 29, 2012)

Ive tried a few spot ons. The only one I find that works is Revolution. Since using it I have yet to see a flea on my animals. I use it once every 45-60 days. I pay $105 for 6 vials for my 60lb dog


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

MSK said:


> I've been using raw organic Apple Cider Vinegar as a dietary supplement. Then been using a neem oil spray which is 1 part 100% neem oil to 10 part water with a little Dawn dish liquid and tee tree oil in it. Works good for my dogs. I stopped giving the pesticides as they didn't work half the time anyways. The Natural or homemade stuff works just as good.


How much vinegar, how often, and in what way do you administer it?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

About a teaspoon each dog every 2 or 3 days in their food. Reason I choose 2 or 3 days if i give it daily they get the runs.


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

Nizmo said:


> I use trifexis.
> Garlic is poison to dogs. We just had a patient come in to to clinic, flea invested but the owner swore up and down that the garlic worked. Obviously not... The dog was super sick also. Fleas are bad this yr here in the NW


Garlic IS a natural flea repellent and dewormer, but on a very small scale. A dog living in an environment rich in fleas should NOT be given garlic as it's only protection. Garlic is very healthy for dogs, but it needs to be given in small doses. It's garlic's cousin, the onion, that is toxic to dogs.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I live in the north west and not seen 1 flea this season nor the past 2 seasons since we started using garlic. If you have fleas on your yard though it wont matter what you treat the dog with they will keep picking them up and it will be a never ending battle. If you have fleas treat your home and yard or you will never see an end. Garlic works great for us and all our dogs , better then the advantage did that is for sure.


----------



## Bear813 (Aug 28, 2012)

So how much garlic and how often? And will it make them sick at all?? Thanks for the help


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

you only need a small amount for an adult I tend to just buy the galric and brewers yeast pills you get in the pet store , we give 1 pill per 10lbs. when we are out we give 1/2 -1 clove of garlic { you can do more but this works fine for mine.} here is a site with dosage instructions. Garlic for Dogs - Natural Flea Repellent and Health Supplement I have never had issues with any of my numerous dogs being on this and we have not seen a flea on any of my dogs in a couple years.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I use the garlic and brewer's yeast pills also. So that with the other probably is whats knocking mine. I hadn't seen any this year until this past week bless Dreamer's heart who is allergic to them has gnawed a spot on her hindend so I added the neem oil spray to the mix the last couple days. She hasn't gnawed the spot anymore either.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I do know too much garlic is bad. My BFs sister has a frenchie that she tried the whole garlic for fleas thing and she got the amount wrong. He got sick and the vet said something about the red blood cells... I can't remember. But I like the trifexis pill cuz it covers everything, and its once a month.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

MSK I will have to look into that oil , where do you get it??? Luna is allergic to them as well , when we had advantage we were having to re dose them every 3 weeks vs every 4 and we always saw fleas. Luna would swell to baseball size lumps on her when she got bit. would be a good idea to get some of that oil to have as a back up incase we ever see them again. Is there any other use for that oil as well?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes Odin too much of it can be toxic but she had to have been giving ALOT for her dog to get that sick , I wouldn't go over a clove a day but I know the site says no more then 2 for large dogs. I just prefer to use pill form it is much easier then having to stink like garlic cutting it up every day { I hate the smell of it}.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> Yes Odin too much of it can be toxic but she had to have been giving ALOT for her dog to get that sick , I wouldn't go over a clove a day but I know the site says no more then 2 for large dogs. I just prefer to use pill form it is much easier then having to stink like garlic cutting it up every day { I hate the smell of it}.


Makes sense to me  I watched a neighbors dog a few times they went out of town and they used "flea treats". Seem to work well.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

angelbaby said:


> MSK I will have to look into that oil , where do you get it??? Luna is allergic to them as well , when we had advantage we were having to re dose them every 3 weeks vs every 4 and we always saw fleas. Luna would swell to baseball size lumps on her when she got bit. would be a good idea to get some of that oil to have as a back up incase we ever see them again. Is there any other use for that oil as well?


I got it here 



 I didn't even attempt to put the undiluted on her as it kind of agitated my skin. It stinks to high heavens but works good. I used a Perfect pet scents empty bottle I had since I didn't have anything else so its a 4oz bottle. I put just enough neem oil to cover the bottom and then rest water other then adding about a dime size(probably smaller) of dawn dish liquid I used the apple so it knocked down the neem oils smell and also added a little tea tree oil I had probably wasnt but 1/4 of an ounce. Think I put a little more tea tree int here then neem.

Using Neem For Dogs


----------



## Commando (Mar 13, 2013)

Frontline is good though. But I suggest that you should read the definitions if it is the right type for your dog. Here is one from petco.com

FRONTLINE Plus for Dogs - Frontline Flea And Tick and Flea Treatment from petco.com

the reviews:

petco.com - FRONTLINE Plus for Dogs customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings

I've used it on my Mutt and yeah it worked. I'm loyal to this brand. Not that I'm downgrading Advantix or something. I've used Advantix before and i was not happy.

Here's a review for advantix II:

petco.com - K9 Advantix II Dog Flea & Tick Drops customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings

Here's a youtube wherein the Advantix II was applied to the dog and its aftermath.






When my Mutt was still a baby pup, he already had fleas. And the veterinarian said Oral-based flea products are counter-productive for my Mutt. So I researched and found a way. What I did was applied lemon juice mixed with warm water and rub it on his fur. I love my dog though it was very tiring. I found the lemon juice flea treatment here

Then fleas returned when he was 2 years old. So, what I did was that I applied Advantix II. I think nothing's happening so I took the consideration of going to the veterinarian to ask advice if it's safe to make my dog get another flea brand. The veterinarian said I must wait a couple of days. So I did and bought Frontline. Works swell. Also in the process, I also rubbed lemon juice. I also made him ate garlic and boy....his mouth stank horribly. So I halted the garlic procedure. lol


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

we are waaay old school (and labor intensive) the way we handle fleas and ticks and bugs... OK nobody scream at me but here you go. We put hydroegenated lyme on our yard once a month the first few apps are heavy like snow because we live in the swamp state and flood if it rains more than 2 inches at a time. Then we dip our kids in Malithion (sp??) once every three weeks (flea life cycle is 28 days) in the beginning of the summer then space it back as the summer wears on. 
so nobody scream at me..it has been working for the last 20 years so we ain't fixin' it


----------



## npark0220 (Sep 18, 2010)

REVOLUTION. works great and also cures most mange.


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

I work at a vet I DO NOT RECOMMEND any type of topical flea/hw prev such as revolution or advantix multi!! Too many heartworm positive cases with the combo topicals. TRIFEXIS is the way to go. If you worry about ticks you can still add frontline or even a Preventix collar!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## razibpaul126 (Jun 8, 2016)

Essential oils/ingredients used here are all natural insecticide/pesticides, shown to either kill or deter the pests due to their various compounds/naturally occurring chemicals. Indeed, many of them are found in commercial flea/tick preventative. Know more below this link.
How to get rid of Fleas on kittens- Flea Control & Treatments


----------

